
Ze Frank is hiring for a new startup - duck
http://www.zefrank.com/jobz/
======
gkoberger
I truly can't wait to see what Ze comes up with next. The Show was a great
contribution to the internet, and he has created a ton of engaging and clever
online games in the past few years. And, all without financial backing (he
said The Show took him hours each day; his only payment was donations).

I'm thrilled that he found investors to give him money to just do something
cool. If anyone can create a cool game and/or start up, it's Ze.

------
mkramlich
For the laughs alone I recommend everybody read the job descriptions he
posted. He's a funny writer. Here's one favorite example from the Web Designer
reqs:

"... and you should be able to use HTML and CSS well enough to defend your
work against Internet Explorer."

~~~
mkramlich
ooh, ooh new favorite: "You should have had a prior job that made you question
your profession."

I'll shutup now. Really, go read that page.

------
uuilly
"You should tell your coder friends that you are a designer and your designer
friends that you are a coder."

------
araneae

      You should have sent at least one email
      to someone you have never met telling 
      them that they should stop using tables.
    

But I _like_ tables. There's so _organized._ I hate this floating div crap.

~~~
hartror
Me too but the separation of content and layout is important.

~~~
thetrumanshow
Can you please explain this or link to something that does? I mean, I've been
'floating divs' and 'clearing both' for a while because someone/some article
told me that its better, but tables are so much more predictable. The only
reason I ever use floating divs in practice is when I'm worried some designer
friend is going to view source on my pages and laugh at all the tables.

Also, if I am expected to use floating divs all the time, can someone just
link me to a floating div table generator already? :)

~~~
Jasber
Separation of layout and content allows you to do things like this:
<http://www.csszengarden.com>

A few benefits that may be worth the headaches of floating divs:

* Redesign your pages without ever touching HTML (mobile/tv version)

* Improved SEO by arranging important content up top

* (Generally) lighter page sizes because CSS is in external file being cached

But I actually use floating divs because I find them easier. Tables are easy
too, but after years of hacking on broken CSS--most of the thorns have faded
away for me. YMMV. Use what works best.

------
baddox
I like this line:

 _You should know by experience that whatever you don’t understand you can
learn quickly._

~~~
alnayyir
It's a good way to put how I've approached many contracts and jobs in the
past.

------
shib71
Those job descriptions are a work of art.

~~~
brianwillis
Makes me hang my head in shame over the tragically corporate-sounding job
descriptions that I post when I need to recruit someone new.

------
substack
These are pretty great and it looks like an interesting project, but why "4+
years of experience"? First of all, what exactly is a "year of experience"?
You spent the entire year using some piece of tech? You used the tech once a
year ago? I hate how commonplace these sorts of non-verifiable claims are in
job postings.

Edit: I've been thinking about this some more and perhaps "hours of
experience" is a better metric, given the 10,000-hours-to-mastery
correspondence.

~~~
allwein
It's simply asking that you have 4 years of experience as a developer (or
designer), and not a specific technology. I think that's completely
reasonable. So it wouldn't matter if the longest you've ever used a specific
tech has been 3 months, as long as you've been coding in general for 4 years.

------
zaidf
_You should have sent at least one email to someone you have never met telling
them that they should stop using tables._

/bows out of the race :)

------
apsurd
_"If you can see these job descriptions it means that they have not yet been
filled!"_

Companies that post jobs, please understand how truly great this line is and
incorporate it into your own job postings. Thanks!

------
ryoshu
This embodies the irreverence that I love in this industry.

------
duck
I'm pretty sure most of you don't have a lynda.com subscription (I got mine
through a company I did work for), but the Ze Frank interview is awesome -
<http://www.lynda.com/home/DisplayCourse.aspx?lpk2=53856>.

Actually, all of their "Creative Inspirations" interviews have been great.

------
paolomaffei
4+ years experience for a startup makes me sad :(

------
joshu
Yay! Disclaimer: I'm an investor.

~~~
ashbrahma
Are you hiring for your startup?

[http://techcrunch.com/2010/08/01/feeding-frenzy-as-
delicious...](http://techcrunch.com/2010/08/01/feeding-frenzy-as-delicious-
founder-joshua-schachter-raises-round-for-new-startup/)

~~~
joshu
Maybe after it gets funded? I will surely post on HN

------
keyle
“Please make that look more like a Muppet vomited SteamPunk.” Story of my
life.

